# Plow for a heavily modified '06 LJ



## SBKHmoto (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm seriously considering putting a plow arrangement on my LJ. I'm just not sure what if any extra steps I will need to take to make it fit my rig. The frame in the front is not modified but I am running an air suspension that varies from 2-10" of lift mostly I keep it in the 6" range. I'm running Rubicon D44's with 4.88s and detroit in the rear Rubi locker in the front, 35" Nitto's and I have a Rokmen Heavy duty front bumper with winch. 

I see on some of the older leaf sprung jeeps they use the axle u bolts to hold the lower mount. I am mor interested in a quickmount setup that doesn't interfere with approach angles much. I don't plan on doing large commercial work. And I use the jeep the other 8 months of the year as a rock crawler. So permanently losing ground clearance is NOT an option. 

What I'm looking for is probably a pretty tall order so if need be, I am not opposed to fabbing up my own mount and such utilizing a standard pump assembly. I'm looking to put a 7' blade on, power angle of course. Is it worth buying new stuff? or should I just gather up some used parts and make it work?


I live in the city of Philadelphia and mainly want to take care of my block and a few of my neighboring blocks. (The streets Dept. usually leaves quite a bit to be desired when it comes to, well.... most stuff, but specifically snow removal) They have been much better this year but last year, more than once, I had to hand shovel (with a few of the neighbors) the entire block just so my neighbors who aren't equipped with a rock crawler could get to the store/doctor/etc. I figure I can make a few bucks (at least enough to pay for the plow over time) doing some driveways and such in the burbs if i really felt like it.

Any info you guys can give will be greatly appreciated and some detailed mount pics would be great as well! Thanks!


----------



## SBKHmoto (Jan 22, 2011)

In addition... I just looked at Blizzard's offering... That looks like a pretty well thought out system. does anyone have any experience with the Blizzard self mounting setup? Or even better yet have pics of one mounted up on a Wrangler?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

having a jeep set up for rock crawling you take the plow mount off for the summer, use smaller tires (snow tires)add counter weight to the rear. you already have the air suspension to Carry the plow weight.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd just piece something together.Your going to need a "custom" mount if your attaching a plow to anything with over a 4" lift. Even downgrading to 33's for the winter and with about 250lbs in the back, I still needed a custom mount. 

I'd take a look at exactly what your looking at when it comes to a plow. Most have differences that are particular to certain models/makes. Then ask again on input about how someone has changed the mount with the size lift you'll be running at for the winter season. Most of these just bolt on any ways, so the loss of ground clearance for the summer season wont be an issue.


----------

